

Babies Hacking - VaedaStrike

So I'm a nascent hacker and father and the similarities between the two are, to me, astounding.<p>With both yesterday's crowning achievement is quickly lost to the gravity of today's task. The psychological ups and downs as well as the motivation and risk inherent in it just blows me away sometimes.<p>The craziest similarity I've seen to date is the potential each has to shake the world itself.<p>Just as any project could be the next google or facebook so to any child could be the next... You can fill in the blank.<p>What do you see, or think, about this analogy?
======
snikolov
If you experiment with a project and you mess it up, you abandon the project
and move on. I don't think it works that way with kids.

If you are working on a project, it is subject to your will, and though you
may not have complete control all the time, your project has no free will or
mind of its own like a human being does.

There is, however, a similarity in the effectual nature of having to make
smart improvisations in both ha.cking on projects and raising kids

------
techvibe
you are right, but not every child can't be Einstein and not every project can
be Google or Facebook. Be happy, if you can make a living out of it.

~~~
VaedaStrike
But every one can be valuable in it's own sphere.

So do child labour laws protect premature code?

Does iterate entail disiplining a child or trying to have another?

